# 11 Week Old 25rss...



## stabmaster (Aug 5, 2004)

What to do about this?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Ummmmm, I'm thinking you may want to call the dealer.

Good luck

kevin


----------



## stabmaster (Aug 5, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Ummmmm, I'm thinking you may want to call the dealer.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ...


Do you think I can just forget about the dealer and go straight to the factory warranty? The dealer (Mike Thompson's RV Superstore) is 1000 miles away and impossible to deal with.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I believe you should report it to the selling dealer and then ask them if you can go elsewhere. I would definately get it reported first. The dealer may have to have the unit back in or they may just refer you to someone else. Hopefully you can have a friendly repor with them and they will willingly work with you.

Good luck, document everything, pictures, dates, who you talk to (last names also). keep a log in case you run into problems.

Kevin


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

stabmaster said:


> The dealer (Mike Thompson's RV Superstore) is 1000 miles away and impossible to deal with.
> [snapback]20314[/snapback]​


Yes, they are! I'm about to complain directly to Keystone about them. If you do, please let me know how it goes. Ideally, I'd like to find a good SoCal independant shop that can do warranty work.

Kevin P.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

YIKES! Is that mold I see????

Can you tell where the water entered at all? Looks as if it may have come in the forward seal, and leaked to the rear. (if sloped right)

Did it leak while slide was inside, or out?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> YIKES!
> Did it leak while slide was inside, or out?
> [snapback]20319[/snapback]​


Yeah, YIKES! is right!

What Jolly said, was the slide in or out?
I dont see how it could have done that if the slide were in.
Although I guess anything is possible.

Is the rear window secure?
Did anybody play with the "Emergency exit" feature?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Whether the slide was fully in or fully out, it should not have made any difference, right? As long as it was fully in or fully out, then it should have been water tight. Either way, it looks kind of nasty.

If you are still in warranty, then you can go to any keystone dealer you want and they will do the warranty work for you. I confirmed that with my dealer just this weekend. My dealer is fantastic and I would love to have him do the work, but he is 200 miles from where I store my rig. That's a pretty long round trip on $2.50 diesel. I have another dealer that is only 70 miles away. I haven't contacted them yet, but I know they are good people as well. I believe CamperAndy bought his rig from them and I think he's had good luck.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Make the kids go to the bathroom before going to bed.









Either that, or use the warranty.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Any Keystone dealer can perform the warranty work. In addition, there are RV maintenance shops, not associated with dealers that Keystone authorizes to do work. Since you are so far away, I would call Keystone, or e-mail them that picture, and explain that you are no longer near the purchasing dealer, and would like to know the nearest authorized service facility.

No matter which route you choose, good luck.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I met someone who had that happen to his 26rs only with the slide closed his solution was to add a piece of plastic on the top rain gutter to divert the water over the gasket. He was out of warranty and not a happy camper. I pull out my matress just to check now and then. Good luck.

I thought there was rules against posting disturbing pictures. Burnt wires,Outback guts and now Mold









John


----------



## stabmaster (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah the slide was out. rear windows sealed. i don't know where the water came in from but i am not too thrilled about it.

i'm about 300 miles from the nearest keystone dealer. there are good rv shops around but i bet none are authorized... but i'll check and see.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

If the slide itself isn't sloping away from the trailer while deployed, water can leak in through the gasket. This happened to me, and the slide support rails had to be adjusted shorter. There are nuts at the bottom where they fit into the bumper. (mine anyway)

I also make sure the trailer is adjusted slightly lower on the queen slide end when I'm setting up. No leakage problems there after that.

I don't know if your problem is similar, but you never know.


----------



## stabmaster (Aug 5, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> If the slide itself isn't sloping away from the trailer while deployed, water can leak in through the gasket. This happened to me, and the slide support rails had to be adjusted shorter. There are nuts at the bottom where they fit into the bumper. (mine anyway)
> 
> I also make sure the trailer is adjusted slightly lower on the queen slide end when I'm setting up. No leakage problems there after that.
> 
> ...


did the pattern look the same as your leak? i would not think that the water stain would look like it does if it was leaking in through the main gasket... although i could be wrong.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine actually came in on the bottom of the gasket, and leaked on the floor. It never got under the mattress.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Thats to bad!!! Check to see if there is a mobile repair guy in your area. I have one in mine and have used him twice. He just contacted Keystone the first time and they authorized him to do warranty work. May be worth looking into??

Jim


----------



## stabmaster (Aug 5, 2004)

jallen58 said:


> Thats to bad!!! Check to see if there is a mobile repair guy in your area. I have one in mine and have used him twice. He just contacted Keystone the first time and they authorized him to do warranty work. May be worth looking into??
> 
> Jim
> [snapback]20530[/snapback]​


thanks for the advice! i sent a pic to mike thompson rv and they called me and gave me the keystone customer number-- looks like they're going to cooperate. the only RV places in town are not keystone dealers though- the closest keystone dealer is 300 miles away. I think that i can get one of the shops here authorized though.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad they are working with you on the problem. You are right Keystone should be able to authorize a non-keystone shop to do the work. Ask around though and find a good shop.


----------

